# Shop vac and wrenches



## Brento (Aug 11, 2021)

What is a good little shop vac i can buy to pick up chips and of the such from cutting. I dont want anything huge.  Next question is what type of wrench do i need for the nut closers for a 5C block fixtures? It appears to be 4 holes space 90 apart of each other.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 11, 2021)

Get a shop vac with at lest a 2" ID hose, so chips do not block it like mine does.  the wrench would some sort of a pin spanner.


----------



## Brento (Aug 11, 2021)

I found a 6 piece spanner wrench kit from amazon im going to try. Will be here friday.  I also bought a wrench for my ER20 collet nuts. But thank you for the shop vac suggestion. I am just limited in space so i need a smallish unit that does take much space and has some power or will last sucking up oily chips


----------



## Aukai (Aug 11, 2021)

I have a wall mounted unit Vacumaid, but it is not a 2", and is dry only. There are other wall mounted units as well. I send a nut through the hose once in awhile to keep it clear. Oily ok, just not a lot of liquid.


----------



## Gaffer (Aug 11, 2021)

I like my 4 gal, Rigid shop vac. I bought a generic cyclone buddy and attached it to a 5 gallon bucket. It works great and catches all the big stuff.



			https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwiCv-7nyKryAhUXHq0GHbh1BQEYABAHGgJwdg&sig=AOD64_0IegdTptdp5TCW4ayJq5gMuynf3w&ctype=46&q=&ved=2ahUKEwjSyOLnyKryAhXD6Z4KHdWSDSsQzzl6BAgBEDA&adurl=
		


Cyclone Dust Collector DIY Turbocharged Third Generation Industrial Extractor Canister Woodworking Vacuum Home Cleaning Catcher Turbo with Flange Base https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08XML9JX4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_V4YJ76YM8WEW7A3HTRRC?psc=1


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 11, 2021)

Make a spanner wrench Brent . Easy to do .


----------



## Larry$ (Aug 11, 2021)

Check out MSC or McMaster-Carr for quality pin spanners. 
Make one using a grade 8 bolt threaded & Loctite into a piece of steel to fit the collet lock ring. Cut the head off leaving a smooth pin.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 12, 2021)

Maybe too small, but I have a "cordless" vacuum from a DeWalt power tool kit years back that has good suction. And a 1-1/2 gallon with a 1-1/2 inch hose. But the suction isn't as strong as the DeWalt. Finding a vacuum cleaner isn't too hard, they're almost a "dime a dozen". Finding a *good* vacuum may take some looking. My small line powered one came from my brother. I don't know where he found it.

.


----------



## MikeInOr (Aug 12, 2021)

My experience with small shop vacs is they don't suck worth a darn.  The 14g to 16g vacs will usually have a "rated" hp around 5.5 to 6.5 and do a much better job than the small ones.  The little ones don't do a good job picking up oily swarf.  I concur with the 2" hose reccomendation.  I also always use the yellow vacuum bags to keep the filters from getting clogged and loosing suction.


----------



## AGCB97 (Aug 12, 2021)

Cheap and easy and fits all.
Aaron


----------



## Razzle (Aug 12, 2021)

I use a home Depot Buckethead. Only 1 1/4" hose but works fine for my minimill. And cheap at under 25 bucks.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 12, 2021)

MikeInOr said:


> My experience with small shop vacs is they don't suck worth a darn.  The 14g to 16g vacs will usually have a "rated" hp around 5.5 to 6.5 and do a much better job than the small ones.  The little ones don't do a good job picking up oily swarf.  I concur with the 2" hose reccomendation.  I also always use the yellow vacuum bags to keep the filters from getting clogged and loosing suction.


+1, well said. Once you have a real shop vac you’ll realize you can’t live without it. And like has mentioned if you are going to suck up swarf you’ll realize 2” hose is a must.

Almost 30yrs ago we invested in a 14g wet or dry and it’s still plugging along where smaller house vac’s doing less hard work come and go. I have to use a shoe horn to fit it and my DIY cyclone into the shop but it is part of the can’t live without equipment.


----------



## bill70j (Aug 12, 2021)

I use a Shop-Vac with a 2" hose.  It works great, but the hose still clogs up with oil/chips over time.

Anyone know a good way to clean up the inside of the hose?  I have been using a snake, but that's a mess.


----------



## Brento (Aug 12, 2021)

I just have a small shop so it makes it hard for storage of a bigger machine


----------



## Aukai (Aug 13, 2021)

I make sure to pick up the longer, or stringy swarf before using the vacuum. For ferrous I have a retractable magnetic wand, and a floor sweeper magnet too. My hose is 50' x 1 1/2" it's clogged once in the last 3-5 years, once in a while I'll send a bolt head, or something similar, and watch it go through the loops, then clunk in the canister.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 13, 2021)

I forgot to insert the post and "edit" won't allow it. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, over?

Pliers have their uses, but this isn't one. *Pliers are not wrenches* and often so badly scar the working surfaces that a wrench won't work when you do find one. I don't know the proper name for what you are looking for, I've called them "pin spanners" for as long as I have been working with them. (50 yrs plus) An easy "*one size doesn't fit anything well*" is to take a couple pieces of scrap steel (I use key-stock) and fasten a dowel pin in one end. A "roll pin" isn't strong enough. Fasten the other ends together. Voila, an "adjustable pin spanner".

.


----------



## Brento (Aug 13, 2021)

I bought a 6 piece set on amazon so i am covered


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Aug 13, 2021)

bill70j said:


> I use a Shop-Vac with a 2" hose.  It works great, but the hose still clogs up with oil/chips over time.
> 
> Anyone know a good way to clean up the inside of the hose?  I have been using a snake, but that's a mess.


I have a big Rigid shop vac with a large hose. The hose is so much heavier now after 6 months of use in the metal shop. There is an 1/8" buildup of shmoo inside the hose. I was thinking of banging on it with a large screwdriver or somthing while it's running. The big dia. hose almost never gets clogged. I bet the shmoo lining in the hose helps keep things moving compared to a clean corrugated hose.


----------



## keeena (Aug 16, 2021)

bill70j said:


> I use a Shop-Vac with a 2" hose.  It works great, but the hose still clogs up with oil/chips over time.
> 
> Anyone know a good way to clean up the inside of the hose?  I have been using a snake, but that's a mess.


I designed an insert for my shop vac hose to help prevent swarf from jamming the hose and I've been very happy with it. I've had it in my main vac for over 6 months and doesn't get bothered by regular vacuum jobs as well as most hobby-sized chips. When you do accidentally suck up long/stringy chips, too many chips at once, or your shop rags: it stops right at the front if the hose making the mess easy to remove. Its actually pretty amazing how well it works. My buddy was adamant it would clog all the time, but that hasn't been the case. 

Thingaverse link

I don't mind 3D printing one for you if you end up using the same hose type.


----------



## Brento (Aug 16, 2021)

What size hose is that for


----------



## bill70j (Aug 16, 2021)

keeena said:


> I designed an insert for my shop vac hose to help prevent swarf from jamming the hose and I've been very happy with it. I've had it in my main vac for over 6 months and doesn't get bothered by regular vacuum jobs as well as most hobby-sized chips. When you do accidentally suck up long/stringy chips, too many chips at once, or your shop rags: it stops right at the front if the hose making the mess easy to remove. Its actually pretty amazing how well it works. My buddy was adamant it would clog all the time, but that hasn't been the case.
> 
> Thingaverse link
> 
> I don't mind 3D printing one for you if you end up using the same hose type.


Very interesting.  I think the stuff that clogs my hose is akin to the shmoo that Shootymacshootface talks about in his post, which in a in my case is  a lard-like congealed mess of chips (mostly mill chips) and heavy cutting oil.   

Do you think your device would be effective in preventing this stuff from accumulating on the inside walls of the hose?  If so I might like to try it out


----------



## keeena (Aug 16, 2021)

Brento said:


> What size hose is that for


Its specifically sized to nest in the taper of the adapters that come with the Rigid "Pro" hose (link). Its a 1-7/8" hose.


bill70j said:


> Do you think your device would be effective in preventing this stuff from accumulating on the inside walls of the hose?  If so I might like to try it out


Unfortunately not - its only meant to stop materials that are likely to physically tangle up in the hose (like chips longer than 1", rags, etc...). That gunk is cutting oil and I'm not sure there would be a practical solution for that stuff? If I had to guess: a Z or S shape near the working end of the hose could possibly trap some the oil as it hits the first 'wall' of the S-shape and sticks there? Kind of like this but with just 2-3 walls:




It would need regular cleaning and I'd think it would hurt the normal function of the vacuum? It would be easy enough to make a 3D printed adapter to go between the hose and the end attachment and test the idea out though.


----------



## Reed (Aug 24, 2021)

Brento said:


> What is a good little shop vac i can buy to pick up chips and of the such from cutting. I dont want anything huge.  Next question is what type of wrench do i need for the nut closers for a 5C block fixtures? It appears to be 4 holes space 90 apart of each other.


I made one for the two sizes of "nut closers".  Diagram below


----------



## Janderso (Aug 24, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Get a shop vac with at lest a 2" ID hose


That's good advise.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 24, 2021)

bill70j said:


> Anyone know a good way to clean up the inside of the hose? I have been using a snake, but that's a mess.


MIG wire with a rag tied to one end. It works and it's a mess.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 24, 2021)

A garbage can filled with water and tide, let it soak a few days then rinse.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Aug 24, 2021)

bill70j said:


> Very interesting.  I think the stuff that clogs my hose is akin to the shmoo that Shootymacshootface talks about in his post, which in a in my case is  a lard-like congealed mess of chips (mostly mill chips) and heavy cutting oil.
> 
> Do you think your device would be effective in preventing this stuff from accumulating on the inside walls of the hose?  If so I might like to try it out
> View attachment 375509


Oh yea, thats the stuff, the hose will get noticeably heavier with use. I just banged mine out with the vac running. It worked pretty good.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 24, 2021)

My chip vac is a small Kaercher (50Hz 230v version, overdriven 20% on domestic power ) that I run with disposable filter bags.  It has a 1.25" hose.  I pick up stringy swarf and put it in the trash, then vac what's left.  If I get too greedy with it, I need to push the swarf ball through with a poker, and sometimes clear the diverter inside the canister, but not too often.  Don't bother running a filter, just use bags or replace the filter with something easy to clean (foam dirt bike air filter) or something cheap and disposable, like nylon stockings.  Chips will ruin a pleated filter in ten seconds flat.

I have a yooge shop vac the size of a trash can with a 4" hose on the main shop floor that'll rip the coveralls off of you if you're not careful, but the little workhorse Kaercher with the skinny hose is what stays in the machine shop for chips.


----------



## bill70j (Aug 24, 2021)

tq60 said:


> A garbage can filled with water and tide, let it soak a few days then rinse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


Now you got me thinking.  I have a Blower-Vac. Soak, rinse, and blow.  

I also have an old spa pump including the motor-driver sitting on the shelf waiting to be put into action.


----------



## 682bear (Aug 24, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> I forgot to insert the post and "edit" won't allow it. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, over?
> 
> Pliers have their uses, but this isn't one. *Pliers are not wrenches* and often so badly scar the working surfaces that a wrench won't work when you do find one. I don't know the proper name for what you are looking for, I've called them "pin spanners" for as long as I have been working with them. (50 yrs plus) An easy "*one size doesn't fit anything well*" is to take a couple pieces of scrap steel (I use key-stock) and fasten a dowel pin in one end. A "roll pin" isn't strong enough. Fasten the other ends together. Voila, an "adjustable pin spanner".
> 
> .



If I was to make an 'adjustable pin spanner' out of a pair of pliers, I would have to machine the teeth down smooth, and maybe even mount a couple of pieces of brass, as 'soft jaws'... that might actually work pretty well... thoughts?

-Bear


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 25, 2021)

682bear said:


> If I was to make an 'adjustable pin spanner' out of a pair of pliers, I would have to machine the teeth down smooth, and maybe even mount a couple of pieces of brass, as 'soft jaws'... that might actually work pretty well... thoughts?
> 
> -Bear


I have a couple of "aircraft" electrical connector pliers that have a nylon(?) insert on both jaws. Such might well serve as the base for a tool like that. I'll have to give it a try, one day when I can find them. There might be a limit though from the curved jaws.(?)

.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 25, 2021)

I have two pairs of those, and actually get a lot of use out of them.  We called them "sweet lips" for getting those tough ITT/Cannon plugs that no human being was expected to ever reach, let alone break loose.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 25, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> I have two pairs of those, and actually get a lot of use out of them.  We called them "sweet lips" for getting those tough ITT/Cannon plugs that no human being was expected to ever reach, let alone break loose.


We had those same plugs on the mold at the steel mill. After the heat, and corrosion, and water, they were a bear to get apart even under open conditions. ZAMAK or some other aluminium alloy? After a couple or three changes, they were about useless. And management thought they should last near forever. The pliers did help, but only marginally so.

.


----------

